# Creating Windows Xp Live  Cd



## krates (Apr 9, 2007)

See I Have Not Tried This But I Got A Link To Create Windows Xp Bootable CD

Source  *www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/

*Requirements to build:*


The files from your Windows Installation CD-Rom.
Supported Windows versions are:
Windows XP Home Edition (must be slip streamed with Service Pack 1 or higher)
Windows XP Professional (must be slip streamed with Service Pack 1 or higher)
Windows Server 2003, Web Edition
Windows Server 2003, Standard Edition
Windows Server 2003, Enterprise Edition

PE Builder runs on Windows 2000/XP/2003/BartPE systems.
CD/DVD writer if you want to creat a bootable CD/DVD.
*www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/#TOC 
**www.nu2.nu/gfx/arrowright.gif Getting started*


This page will help you create your very first BartPE CD. It assumes that you are using Windows XP.



Make sure that your system has about 500MB of free disk space!
Download the latest PE Builder version (self-installing package) and install it.
Start PE Builder (pebuilder.exe). When you start PE Builder for the first time it will ask if you agree with the license agreement.
Now PE Builder will ask to search for windows installation files. If you don't have your windows XP setup/installation files on your system you must insert the original Microsoft Windows XP installation/setup CD at this point.
*The files you have at c:\windows are not installation files. They are your already installed files!*
Click "yes" to start searching. PE Builder will now search all fixed- and CD-Rom drives for Windows installation files. This will take some time. When more than one valid location is found, a dialog will appear where you can select which location you want to use.
At the main PE Builder dialog, select the "Burn to CD/DVD" option. When you are using an erasable medium, make sure that the "AutoErase RW" option is enabled. The "burn using" option should be set to "StarBurn". Select your CD writer device from the Device list.
Hit the "build" button. PE Builder will now ask you to create a BartPE directory, answer with "yes".
The license for your Microsoft Windows XP product is shown. Read it and agree to it to continue.
PE Builder will now start building BartPE. This will take a few minutes.
You will see a lot of files getting copied and/or decompressed, the ISO image build and the data recorded to your CD/DVD writer.
If the data verify was correct and there where no errors reported you can boot the CD/DVD!
*www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/#TOC 
**www.nu2.nu/gfx/arrowright.gif Download*


*Latest version:*
Download PE Builder v3.1.10a - self-installing package - _if you are unsure what you need to download, get this!_
Download PE Builder v3.1.10a - zip package (3.23MB)
Post: View PE Builder v3.1.10a release postings on "The CD Forum"

*Previous version(s):*
Download PE Builder v3.1.10 - self-installing package
Download PE Builder v3.1.10 - zip package (3.23MB)
Post: View PE Builder v3.1.10 release postings on "The CD Forum"

Download PE Builder v3.1.9 - self-installing package
Download PE Builder v3.1.9 - zip package (3.12MB)
Post: View PE Builder v3.1.9 release postings on "The CD Forum"

Download PE Builder v3.1.3 - self-installing package
Download PE Builder v3.1.3 zip package (2.74MB)

*www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/#TOC
**www.nu2.nu/gfx/arrowright.gif Support*


If you have any problems or questions about PE Builder here is where you can get more information:



Make sure you have the latest version, goto *www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/ and check.
Read the PE Builder webpage. Take special notice of the FAQ page.
Browse the CD forum. Read/search the "Windows PE" and "PE Builder" forum and if you problem is not listed, become a "member" so you can post a question in the "PE Builder" forum.
If your problem/question is still not solved/answered you can contact the author. Please keep in mind, that the PE Builder program is put together in my "spare" time. That time is very limited as I also work 40 hours a week. If you have build problem, please include a "verbose" logfile. Please zip it before sending.
Please do not contact Microsoft for support on the preinstallation environment that has been created by PE Builder!
Microsoft does not provide support for PE Builder or for the preinstallation environment created by PE Builder

Thanx Me


----------



## agent12584 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have tried and it works


----------



## go4saket (Apr 18, 2007)

I will give it a try today. Thanks for the info...


----------



## krates (Apr 18, 2007)

i tried it it's a working tut by me


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 21, 2007)

I allready have a working live cd. created it 4 months ago. It works perfectly.
But while running it you get cr@ppy graphics. But still its very good for troubleshooting.

P.S. : Advance user can integrate their graphic drivers and some other softwares like antivirus, file browsers, e-mail editors, Internet browsers too.


----------



## go4saket (Apr 22, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I allready have a working live cd. created it 4 months ago. It works perfectly.
> But while running it you get cr@ppy graphics. But still its very good for troubleshooting.
> 
> P.S. : Advance user can integrate their graphic drivers and some other softwares like antivirus, file browsers, e-mail editors, Internet browsers too.



How do we do that...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 22, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I allready have a working live cd. created it 4 months ago. It works perfectly.
> But while running it you get cr@ppy graphics. But still its very good for troubleshooting.
> 
> P.S. : Advance user can integrate their graphic drivers and some other softwares like antivirus, file browsers, e-mail editors, Internet browsers too.



nah that's not true , i create Live CD using bart's PE bout a year ago n it worked at my monitor's native resolution os 1024 x 768 , though u can't expect to run games from a live cd .

also if u hv bout 1 gig of RAM u can config Live CD to load XP completely into RAM(by using a RAM-Drive) n i'tll run a hell lot faster than ur normal hdd XP install.

also if u want BLAZING performance for your XP , take a look at this app

*www.cenatek.com/product_ramdisk.cfm





			
				RAMDisk said:
			
		

> RAMDisk is a software driver that emulates as fully as possible the low-level functionality of a hard disk with system RAM. RAMDisk speeds up applications because RAM is much faster than mechanical hard disks for storing and retrieving data. Applications that do a lot of reading and writing to storage, like database queries, will show the most improvement with RAMDisk.
> 
> RAMDisk can be configured to automatically load a disk image at startup and save the image to disk at shutdown. This allows the RAMDisk to function almost exactly like a hard disk; no data is lost when the power is turned off.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 22, 2007)

^^^ 1 GB RAM !!!! then is it not work with my old 256 RAM PC???


----------



## karnivore (Apr 26, 2007)

Is it possible to include 3rd party drivers.


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 26, 2007)

This was the question in March 2007 Digit Magazine.


----------



## redhat (Apr 26, 2007)

*Yes to all*
You can very easily integrate softwares like a CD-Burner, and antivirus into the live CD using Bart PE. Just go to the Options section! This article appeared in PC Quest in 2004! I dont know about drivers.
And this CD will work on a PC 256MB of RAM. 1GB of RAM will give Blazing performance!


----------



## krates (Apr 27, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> This was the question in March 2007 Digit Magazine.


 
Oh My God I Haven't Seen Take A Crack Shut I Missed The Opportunity


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 27, 2007)

LiveCD is good for diagnostic & troubleshooting purpose. I made one using BartPE with my system drivers, portable version of Firefox, Pidgin IM, 7-Zip, Foxit PDF Reader, modem & USB drivers. it is really helpful for those cases where OS refuces to boot. Atleast we can copy files from c to d drive or backup drive & then reinstall windows/linux.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks red hat


----------



## redhat (Apr 27, 2007)

@Tech.Masti ure welcome


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 27, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> Oh My God I Haven't Seen Take A Crack Shut I Missed The Opportunity


Do u have subscription to digit? I don't have. I read it from my school library.


----------



## go4saket (Apr 27, 2007)

Where can I get plugins from and how do I add them. I need plugins for Winrar, Nero etc. Is there any source wherein I can get many plugins.


----------



## redhat (Apr 28, 2007)

@go4saket For Nero see this


> Nero Burning Rom by Ahead Software is not freeware, buy it from Ahead Software!
> 
> Before you can use the plugin you must copy some files to the plugin directory.
> 
> ...



This is given in the in-built help files. Try the online forum that they have for this. I'm trying it just now, if I get some info, will surely share it.

Info on creating plugins and links to some plug-in repositories are available on the FAQ page. But I did not find any good plug-ins there.

Any1 knows how to integrate drivers, like graphic drivers, into the PE???


----------

